# What is the Sound of One Bulb Not Lighting?



## Fretless (Mar 23, 2007)

My first experience with a HID light has been less than illuminating.  Unless you count flicking on the ones at the gas station I worked in years ago.
   It is a 600 watt, digital ballast and HPS bulb.  The bulb, which was screwed in good and snug, just kind of sqwuaked on first attempt.  I waited a few minutes, tried again, same deal.  I let the ballast do its thing and attempt its own re-ignition, no dice.  Ballast cycled several times.  Just a sqwuak, once or twice a little flash, but that's it.  Now, after around 7 attempts, there is no sign of life from the bulb.  All you hear is a little chirp from the ballast, and nothing.  
   I haven't found much on bad bulbs in searching, so apparently I'm just lucky.  Anyone get a D.O.A. bulb before, did it sound like this?  Also, are HPS bulbs supposed to sound all jingle-jangly when you pick them up?
   I did check the tab in the socket.  Its on a spring to ensure contact, so I don't think its as simple as that.
   Also it is a pretty good power strip, a higher end one rated for 1575 watts, and of course I had nothing else going on the circuit during this whole Snafu.  I tried a different power strip to no avail.  Tomorrow I will head to a local shop to ask them pretty please to check my bulb.  Probably should bring the ballast too.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 23, 2007)

HPS bulbs dont make any sound when you pick them up.
Sounds like a bad bulb.


----------



## Hick (Mar 23, 2007)

.."sounds"..like the bulb is faulty BFB...it shouldn't.."jingle-jangle" ..


----------



## Fretless (Mar 23, 2007)

Ah thanks good folk.  Yeah, this bulb is a twanger.  Rattles and twangs at the slightest vibration. UPS must've been pretty rough, it was in some heavy bubble wrap, surrounded by styrofoam peanuts, in a box, with more peanuts, in another box.  Marked 'fragile'.  Ah well.  Don't sweat the small stuff.  (My plants disagree).


----------



## Hick (Mar 23, 2007)

> Marked 'fragile'.


....ROFL...to UPS, that reads "UNBREAKABLE"..heeee hee


----------



## CaseyJones (Mar 23, 2007)

I worked for UPS a long time back and if we saw a box the was marked fragile......... it was over for that package!


----------



## Fretless (Mar 23, 2007)

I checked the wiring on the socket, and three little charred wire nuts fell onto the floor.  ***.  They attach the socket to the power using wire nuts!?  If it wasn't for the digital ballast's safety features, I'm pretty sure the wires at least would have caught fire.  UPS tossing the packages around is nothing compared to this bullshit.  
    In case you're wondering this is a HidHut system.


----------



## Fretless (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, that was the problem.  The cheesy wire nuts.  Reconnected, and the bulb lit up just fine.  Jesus Christ that's bright.  Almost disturbingly so.  
   Hid Hut was very prompt with their email responses, so I still do think its the best damn deal you can get for a digital system.  It's just a bit cheesy with those wire nuts.  I don't know, but with a magnetic ballast, would that have turned into a fire? That would have been my ***.  I'm glad I sprung for the digital ballast.
    A 600 watt digital ballast, bulb, and an air cooled reflector with a lens 2 foot square, althogether $320 + the fees of those big fun guys at UPS.
   I got an exhaust to go with that which I think would probably turn your hand into hamburger.  440 cfm EcoPlus, its a tad noisy, good strong airflow though.  Now let's see if I can actually put all this crazy equipment to good use.


----------



## theyorker (Mar 24, 2007)

Sounds like you are getting it going Bob...pretty soon you're gonna have a grow journal going!!


----------



## Fretless (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks.  I think I will do all right.  Have had another bit of bad luck though, the Hid Hut reflector ~ please don't buy one if you're ever considering it.  The digital ballasts they have, sure, great deal, no RF problems, totally silent.
    But the reflector just isn't a refined enough design.  It's basically a copy of the 'Hurricane' reflector....about 2 foot square, 6" flanges, tempered glass.  But in addition to the cheesy wiring, the glass is a bear getting in and out.  You see, one bracket comes off, and you kind of slide it in the grooves.  But it doesn't really slide in at all, its tight, and you have to jimmy it in.  So, the glass broke, all the way across, just as I was getting ready to hang this thing and finally use it.  I wasn't straining or using great force, just sliding it in inch by inch, and there it goes.  
    I'm using the light right now anyway, at least for a few hours.  The plants are short and the light is high, a fan blowing on the bulb.  Seems ok.  Tallest plant is 36" from the bulb.  Goddamn, its like Mars in there.  Got to pay some bills before I go on to building the enclosure.
    But I think, I might want to send back that reflector. Depends on how much the locals want to charge to make me a piece of glass to fit.  Hmm though, maybe this is a chance to try out some low-E glass.  Theoretically it blocks almost all infrared.


----------



## Fretless (Mar 26, 2007)

As an epilogue for this, my experience has led them (Hid Hut) to switch to using crimped wire nuts, and to modify the ones they have in stock before sending them out.  Sometimes its good to crimp your nuts.  And they'll send me a free bulb with my next order.  Good enough I spose.  Wonder if they have a coffee mug on their site.


----------

